
Researchers Find that Parasitic Flies are Turning Bees Into Zombies - rosser
http://inhabitat.com/researchers-find-that-parasitic-flies-are-turning-bees-into-zombies/
======
olb1ue
There are all kinds of theories on how a Zombie apocalypse could actually
happen. From parasites to neuro-toxins. The most far out there I've read about
is Neurogenesis. A condition where stem cells re-grow brain tissue. Probable?
No Possible? Apparently

